#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【BUG】 GIF顯示錯誤

## 月光雪貂

請管理員們幫幫我，前陣子在論壇上發布了一個主題，是我自己畫的GIF，但是今天點進去一看，發現第一張的背景變成黃色而且不會動了，在貼圖服務的瀏覽館內也是一樣的情況，明明前陣子上傳的時候還是好的，突然就變成這樣了 :wuffer_bawl: 

  連結在這裡
http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/58463

  我看到的情況是這樣


  明明其他都是好的啊 :wuffer_pissed: 

  請管理員們幫我想想辦法，雖然不是什麼會阻礙我的大事，但是這樣下去也不是辦法，麻煩各位了(鞠躬

----------


## 雪麒

該問題似乎與瀏覽器的類型相關，在Chrome瀏覽器下未發現此問題。建議考慮更換瀏覽器或嘗試使用其他圖片上傳服務上傳圖片。

----------


## 狼王白牙

Firefox 64bit 測試正常嗷:



有段時間也誤以為貼圖服務不支援 gif 的，現在看似沒問題?

----------


## 月光雪貂

> 該問題似乎與瀏覽器的類型相關，在Chrome瀏覽器下未發現此問題。建議考慮更換瀏覽器或嘗試使用其他圖片上傳服務上傳圖片。





> Firefox 64bit 測試正常嗷
> 有段時間也誤以為貼圖服務不支援 gif 的，現在看似沒問題?


  好的，謝謝兩位大大的說明和建議，電腦重開以後就沒有出現這樣的情況了，但是我以後或是其他獸不知道會不會有這樣的情況，不過我想，盡然兩位測試都沒有問題，那這件事應該暫時不用去擔心，麻煩兩位真的很抱歉。

----------

